# Success today!



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Been chasing whenever we can get out and today we sat in newer spot with couple kids. Birds going in couple directions, had one hammering all the way till my son dropped him at 20 yards. Very fun to hear, couple hens going, me calling and the lone tom non-stop for approx. 200 yards. 21.9 pounds, full fan and just a little for a beard, I've never killed a bird with good spurs around these parts but one went 1 1/8 inch. It was his first bird after years of missing!!







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats to both of ya, way to get it done....


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Good work pays off, nice bird!


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

Nice job on the father son duo. Can't wait till my boys old enough to get out there


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Very cool! Tell him congrats, and to you as well!


----------



## svs (Dec 3, 2008)

excellent job dad, congrats on the bird.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

to the young man on a well-deserved trophy tom!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on an awesome bird, well done.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you, great looking bird


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Why is the tag orange?I thought they were pinkish color, well at least mine is


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Tag was bought online the very first day you could. It is what they sent him in mail!?


----------



## Foggie68 (Feb 28, 2007)

My son and I also have orange tags!! Nice bird!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice work! Tell your son congrats.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

great bird...good job


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Well done, nice bird!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Best thing that could have happened to your son. He will have lots more confidence now in everything he does. My youngest son was the same way, turned out he was closing BOTH eyes when he shot. He finally kept an eye open and killed the first bird that was close enough, but it took a couple of years to get him there. I think he was 15 when he finally killed his first bird. Since then he's killed about a dozen...LOL

again, congrats...!!

I am also glad to hear you found some birds, that one sounds like a 3 year old or older, probably older. A real trophy...and btw, my tag is purple. Is the DNR into multi-colors now? More money wasted...


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Congrats! An extremely nice bird, especially for a first. Be sure to make him a nice fan mount for his room!





Linda G. said:


> ...and btw, my tag is purple. Is the DNR into multi-colors now? More money wasted...


I believe tags bought via the internet are the non purple ones. Someone correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrats.

BTW, I ordered my tag online and it, too, is orange.


----------



## Foggie68 (Feb 28, 2007)

I purchased my tag at a sport shop and it was orange!!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

OK everybody, we have this tag color thing every single year. 

The orange color is from last year tags. . .234 is bought in January, which is still last years color. The DNR is not wasting money or getting fancy, it has been done for years that they don't change over until small game/fishing season is rolled over. (ie. if you hunt a bird preserve after deadline, you should have a 2010 tag)


----------

